# Thank you Wees and T!!!



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx and I wanted to say thank you so much T and the Wees! Jaxx got a lovely package in the mail today.
Oh my goodness T, the shirt is adorable and it fits Jaxx perfectly! He will even be able to wear it outside once it cools down without worrying about puppy shirt piddle. 
I love it. Jaxx looks so adorable in it. He went nuts for the tag and wanted to eat it and then figured out it was clothes and went even more nuts until it was on him. I will post more pics of how well it fits tomorrow when Jaxx is not lying down. My Iphone is dead and my camera is acting up, hubby changed the batteries and SD card in it and something is making it go very slow.

Thank you Aunty T and the Wees!! I love my new shirt.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh! Toby and Jaxx match now! Seriously one of my fave shirts, Toby loves it. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How cute is that!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks adorable in it! I love that he and Toby match now. Too cute.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> He looks adorable in it! I love that he and Toby match now. Too cute.


I feel like the fact that they have matching shirts is a product of their star crossed BFF relationship. T must have known that Toby and Jaxx are brothers from different mothers!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I feel like the fact that they have matching shirts is a product of their star crossed BFF relationship. T must have known that Toby and Jaxx are brothers from different mothers!


I like the fact that the lil brothers from other Mothers have matching clothes

I bet Toby and Jaxx have several of the same outfits.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> He looks adorable in it! I love that he and Toby match now. Too cute.


Thank you! Me too me too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're so very welcome! xxx I was online shopping, saw that little hoodie, and thought, "Little Jaxx needs this hoodie!" :lol: I think it's so cute. 

Jaxx looks absolutely darling in it! I'm so happy that you like it! The fit looks spot on! I'm so glad! 

When you buy online, you just have to cross your fingers that the size chart is accurate. I bought little Cora a dress. It was the teacup size. She's still a puppy, and it said up to 5 lbs. So I figured the xxs would be too big for her. It's like a ferret sized dress. It fits Jade. So that didn't turn out well. :/ 

Anyway, I'm happy it fits! Happy that you like it! Jaxx looks so cute in it! It was my pleasure! Can't wait to see more pics!

Kisses to your wee Man! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> I feel like the fact that they have matching shirts is a product of their star crossed BFF relationship. T must have known that Toby and Jaxx are brothers from different mothers!


Toby is a doll in his Diny hoodie too! BFF's always need a matching hoodie! :cheer:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I love it!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> You're so very welcome! xxx I was online shopping, saw that little hoodie, and thought, "Little Jaxx needs this hoodie!" :lol: I think it's so cute.
> 
> Jaxx looks absolutely darling in it! I'm so happy that you like it! The fit looks spot on! I'm so glad!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I love it and Jaxx does too. He is such a little clothes diva.

I have trouble figuring out if clothes are going to fit in stores without Jaxx with me let alone on line. It is great that Cora's dressed fits Jade  The bonus of having multiple chis  

Uploading more pics of Jaxx in his Dino shirt so will post them as soon as they are updated.

Jaxx sends lots of cuddles and puppy kisses and thanks.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

More shots...Jaxx is feeling more photogenic this morning.

Mommy is telling me to sit pretty....









Enough sitting pretty! I want to do the pooky butt scramble...









I do not want to take any more pictures Mommy!









Can't you see I am busy attacking this bully stick?









I am sorry...do you want for me to look pretty again?









Jaxx loves his new shirt and I am sure he will wear it A LOT this Winter and is very excited because his BFF Toby has one too!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sooo cute. I just bought some doggie knit fabric. Now I know what I will do with it. Mickey doesn't like to model in the summer, but when it gets cold he practically dresses himself!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a very cute hoodie! Jaxx looks really cute in it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Jaxx! You look so handsome in your new shirt


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Ahhhhhhh! Toby and Jaxx match now! Seriously one of my fave shirts, Toby loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashley, I just showed hubby this picture of Toby. He just glanced at it the first time and thought it was Jaxx.
He did a double take then realized it wasn't Jaxx.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I love the shirt (and the Chis wearing it). Where did you get it from? Bet it's not available in the UK.....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> I love the shirt (and the Chis wearing it). Where did you get it from? Bet it's not available in the UK.....


I bought it from Elaine, a member on here (elaina). I don't know where T bought the one she sent to Jaxx. I love it though, warm because its a hoodie but still cool because its thin. And it's super cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Ashley, I just showed hubby this picture of Toby. He just glanced at it the first time and thought it was Jaxx.
> He did a double take then realized it wasn't Jaxx.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They have the same troublemaker twinkle in their eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> They have the same troublemaker twinkle in their eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think that is exactly it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What an adorable shirt, goes so nicely on both Jaxx and Toby.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Your little man looks so handsome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Little Jaxx. :love5: Thank you so much for the pictures, Amy! I just love him! He looks fantabulous in his Dino hoodie! Xxxxx :cheer:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Little Jaxx. :love5: Thank you so much for the pictures, Amy! I just love him! He looks fantabulous in his Dino hoodie! Xxxxx :cheer:


Thank you for the shirt T! Jaxx loves it. I had it lying on the coffee table yesterday and the little stinker walked on the coffee table and brought it to me. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Thank you for the shirt T! Jaxx loves it. I had it lying on the coffee table yesterday and the little stinker walked on the coffee table and brought it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwwwwww!!!!!! :love5:

You're so very welcome!


----------

